# Dell Inspiron 600M Hard Drive



## wwfmankind (Aug 21, 2007)

The hard drive in our Inspiron 600M Laptop died... Dell told me that only this one certain drive was compatible with that system at a cost of *$240 for 60GB*. My question is, wouldn't any hard drive work in that machine as long as it matched the physical dimensions and had the correct interface which is ATA/100 (ATA-6)???

Thanks!!!


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

Unless Dell was producing/inserting some kind of revolutionary hard drives in 2005, and I doubt they were, your laptop uses an Ultra ATA hard drive - run with it.

If in doubt, remove the bad one and look - what harm can THAT do, right?


----------



## DellCA (Jul 3, 2006)

wwfmankind said:


> The hard drive in our Inspiron 600M Laptop died... Dell told me that only this one certain drive was compatible with that system at a cost of *$240 for 60GB*. My question is, wouldn't any hard drive work in that machine as long as it matched the physical dimensions and had the correct interface which is ATA/100 (ATA-6)???
> 
> Thanks!!!


Hi,

My name is Todd and I'm with Dell's online outreach program. Sorry for whoever you spoke with but any notebook hard drive should fit in that system. They may have been discussing the fact that the drives have to sit into a plastic carrier to fit into the system but those drives are only held in the carrier by screws.

There are a few different places that you can purchase replacement hard drives from. You can also check out the technical specs of all Dell models on our support site, http://support.Dell.com. You can check to see what type of connection the hard drives have and use that information to locate a compatible drive.

Sorry for the confusion and if you have any other questions please let me know. I'll stop back to see if there is anything else I can do to help you.

Thank you,

Todd
Customer Advocate
Dell, Inc.


----------

